# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ตู้คอนเทนเนอร์ตู้คอนเทรนเนอร

## laroma137

ตู้คอนเทนเนอร์ตู้คอนเทรนเนอร์เก็บสินค้า จำเป็นต่อการขนส่งทางทะเล ที่พัฒนาขึ้นเนื่องจากความน่าจะเป็นของสภาพและค่าใช้จ่ายในการขนส่ง ข้อดี ของการขนส่งระบบนี้คือจะทำให้การยกของหรือการเคลื่อนย้ายสินค้าจากเรือสู่ฝั่ง
และการเคลื่อนย้ายภายในท่าเรือหรือการเคลื่อนย้ายสินค้าระหว่างท่าเรือกับผู้ส่งสินค้าหรือผู้ผลิตสินค้าเป็นไปอย่างรวดเร็วและประหยัดเวลาและค่าใช้จ่ายโดยเฉพาะอย่างยิ่งค่าจ้างแรงงาน 
ซึ่งในบางประเทศมีค่าจ้างแรงงานสูงมาก จึงเป็นการลดต้นทุกในการขนส่งด้วย
 ตู้คอนเทรนเนอร์อาจแบ่งเป็นประเภทต่างๆดังนี้
1. ตู้สินค้าทั่วไป ขนาดมาตรฐานจะมีขนาดความกว้าง 8 ฟุต และสูง 8 ฟุต 6 นิ้วส่วนความยาว อาจจะเป็น 19 ฟุต 10.5 นิ้ว หรือ 29 ฟุต 11.25 นิ้ว หรือ 40 ฟุต ก็ได้
2.ตู้ควบคุมอุณหภูมิ หรือที่เรียกกันทั่วไปว่า reefer มีลักษณะเป็นตู้เย็นเคลื่อนที่ได้นอกจากนั้น ยังอาจเป็นตู้ที่มีระบบกันความร้อนโดยมีฉนวนหุ้มหรือเป็นระบบระบายอากาศก็ได้
3.ตู้พิเศษซึ่งออกแบบให้ใช้ประโยชน์ตามชนิดสินค้าที่มีลักษณะแปลกเช่นเป็นตู้บรรจุของเหลว เปิดหลังคา เปิดค้าง เป็นโครงสำหรับบรรทุกข์รถยนต์ เป็นต้น
 สินค้าที่บรรจุในตู้คอนเทนเนอร์ อาจมีเจ้าของเพียงคนเดียว หรือ หลายคนก็ได้ถ้าเจ้าของสินค้ามีเพียงคนเดียวเราเรียกว่า Full Container Load ( FCL ) ส่วนตู้ที่มีเจ้าของสินค้าหลายคน
เรียกว่า Less - Than Container Load ( LCL ) สินค้าคอนเทนเนอร์ที่ส่งขึ้นลงเรือ อาจจะมีจุดพักก่อนหรือหลังขนส่ง/ลงเรือ เรียกว่าลานตู้คอนเทนเนอร์ Container Yard ส่วนสินค้าที่มี
เจ้าของหลายคน ก็อาจมีสถานที่ที่ใช้สำหรับการบรรจุสินค้าเข้าตู้หรือแยกออกจากตู้ ซึ่งเรียกว่า Container Freight Station ( CFS ) ในปัจจุบันการบรรจุสินค้าหรือแยกสินค้ามักนำมาทำบริเวณ
นอกเขตท่าเรือโดยได้รับอนุญาติจากกรมศุลกากรเรียกว่า Inland Container Depot ( ICD ) สถานี ICD ที่มีพิธีการศุลกากรทั้งสินค้าขาเข้าและออกเรียกว่าโรงพักสินค้าเพื่อตรวจสอบปล่อยของขาเข้าและบรรจุของขาออก
ที่ขนส่งด้วยตู้คอนเทนเนอร์นอกเขตทำเนียบท่าเรือ ( รพท. ) และสถานี ICD ที่มีพิธีศุลกากร เฉพาะสินค้าขาออกเรียกว่าสถานีตรวจและบรรจุสินค้าเข้าตู้คอนเทนเนอร์เพื่อการส่งออก (สตส.) ธุรกิจเดินเรือขนส่งตู้สินค้า
 เนื่องจากการค้าระหว่างประเทศเพื่มขึ้น การพัฒนาอย่างรวดเร็วของธุรกิจขนส่งทางเรือรวมถึงการเปลี่ยนรูปแบบการขนสินค้าแบบดั้งเดิม ( Conventional Vessel ) มาใช้ระบบ
คอนเทนเนอร์ ( Containerisational ) สินค้าที่ขนส่งโดยใช้ระบบคอนเทนเนอร์มีหลายชนิดเป็นทั้งสินค้าเกษตรและอุตสาหกรรม ปัจจุบันมีสินค้าบางประเภทซึ่งเดิมไม่ได้ขนด้วย
ระบบคอนเทนเนอร์ แต่ไม่ได้เปลี่ยนมาใช้การขนส่งด้วยระบบคอนเทนเนอร์มากขึ้น เช่น ข้าวหอมมะลิบรรจุ 1 ถุง ซึ่งปัจจุบัน 1 ใน 3 ของปริมาณ ข้าวที่ส่งออกของประเทศไทยขนส่งโดยระบบคอนเทนเนอร์
 ประเภทของตู้สินค้า อาจแบ่งได้เป็น
 1) Dry Cargoes เป็นตู้ที่ใส่สินค้าทั่วไปที่มีการบรรจุหีบห่อหรือภาชนะ ต้องเป็นสินค้าที่ไม่ต้องการรักษาอุณหภูมิ โดยสินค้าที่เข้าตู้แล้วจะต้องมีการจัดทำที่กั้นไม่ให้มีสินค้าเลื่อนหรือ ขยับ 
ซึ่งอาจจะใช้ถุงกระดาษที่มีการเป่าลม ที่เรียกว่า Balloon Bags มาวางอัดไว้ในช่องว่างของสินค้ากับตัวตู้ หรืออาจใช้ไม้มาปิดกั้นเป็นผนังหน้าตู้ ที่เรียกว่า Wooden Partition หากใช้เป็นเชือกไนลอนรัดหน้าตู้ ก็จะเรียกว่า Lashing
 2) Refrigerator Cargoes เป็นตู้สินค้าประเภทที่มีเครื่องปรับอากาศ มีการปรับอุณหภูมิในตู้ ซึ่งทำตามมาตรฐานต้องสามารถปรับอุณหภูมิได้อย่างน้อย –18 องศาเซลเซียส 
โดยเครื่องทำความเย็นนี้อาจจะติดอยู่กับตัวตู้หรือมีปลั๊กใช้กระแสไฟฟ้า เสียบจากนอกตู้ โดยจะต้องมีที่วัดอุณหภูมิแสดงให้เห็นสถานะของอุณหภูมิของตู้สินค้า
 3) Garment Container เป็นตู้สินค้าที่ออกแบบสำหรับใช้ในการบรรจุสินค้าที่เป็นเสื้อผ้า โดยมีราวสำหรับแขวนเสื้อ ซึ่งส่วนใหญ่มักจะใช้กับสินค้าที่เป็น Fashion ซึ่งไม่ต้องการที่จะมีการพับหรือบรรจุใน Packing 
ซึ่งจะมีผลทำให้เสื้อผ้ามีการยับหรือไม่สวยงาม
 4) Open Top เป็นตู้ซึ่งส่วนใหญ่จะต้องเป็น 40 ฟุต โดยจะออกแบบมาไม่ให้มีหลังคา สำหรับใช้ในการวางสินค้าขนาดใหญ่ เช่น เครื่องจักร ซึ่งไม่สามารถขนย้ายผ่านประตูตู้ได้ จึงต้องขนย้ายโดยการยกส่วนบนของตู้แทน
 5) Flat-rack เป็นพื้นราบมีขนาดกว้างและยาว ตาม Size ของ Container มาตรฐาน โดยจะเป็นตู้คล้ายกับ Container ที่มีแต่พื้น Platform สำหรับใส่สินค้าที่มีลักษณะเป็นพิเศษ เช่น เครื่องจักร , แท่งหิน , ประติมากรรม , รถแทรกเตอร์ 
ซึ่งสินค้าเหล่านี้ อาจจะขนส่งด้วยเรือที่เป็น Conventional Ship แต่หากเมื่อขนส่งด้วยเรือระบบ Container แล้วก็จะต้องมาวางใน Flat rack เพื่อให้สามารถจัดเรียงกองในรูปแบบที่เป็น Slot ซึ่งเป็นลักษณะของเรือที่เป็น Container
 ประเภทของตู้คอนเทนเนอร์ธรรมดา .
 1) ขนาด 20 ฟุต เป็นตู้ที่มี Outside Dimension คือ ยาว 19.10 ฟุต และกว้าง 8.0 ฟุต สูง 8.6 ฟุต โดยมีน้ำหนักบรรจุตู้ได้สูงสุดประมาณ 32-33.5 CUM (คิวบิกเมตร) และน้ำหนักบรรจุตู้ได้ไม่เกิน 21.7 ตัน
  2) ตู้ขนาด 40 ฟุต จะมีความยาว 40 ฟุต กว้าง 8 ฟุต สูง 9.6 ฟุต (Hicute)โดยสามารถบรรจุ สินค้าได้ 76.40 – 76.88 CUM และบรรจุสินค้าน้ำหนักสูงสุดได้ 27.4 M/T ซึ่งจะเป็นน้ำหนักสำหรับสินค้าประเภท Dry Cargoes
 ตู้คอนเทนเนอร์เย็น
เหมาะกับการที่จะใช้เก็บสินค้าที่ต้อง รักษา อุณหภูมิเอาไว้ เพื่อที่จะไม่ให้สินค้าเน่าหรือ เสีย เหมาะแก่การขนสินค้าจำพวก อุปโภค-บริโภค โดยขนาดของตู้คอนเทนเนอร์เย็นก็จะมี ทั้ง ขนาด 20 ฟุต และ 40 ฟุต
 ตู้คอนเทนเนอร์ สำนักงาน
 ในปัจจุบัน กลุ่มคนบางกลุ่มนิยมนำเอาตู้คอนเทนเนอร์ มาดัดแปลงเพื่อที่จะใช้เป็น ที่อยู่อาศัย  หรือ จัดทำธุรกิจเล็กๆ เพราะสะดวกต่อการดัดแปลงโครงสร้างภายในของตู้คอนเทนเนอร์ในสะดวกสบาย และตรงตามความต้องการของผู้ที่เป็นเจ้าของ
โดยส่วนใหญ่จะนิยม นำมาใช้เป็น สำนักงานหรือออฟฟิต ตามไซท์งานก่อสร้าง เพราะ สะดวกในการขนส่งและเคลื่อนย้าย  และสามารถทนต่อสภาพอากาศได้ดี

----------

